# [Q] RCA 7" Android Tablet 4.1.1 root/rom/forum?



## juicer52 (Oct 3, 2013)

I bought an RCA 7" tablet as a manager's substitute for a Xelio which was out of stock at WalMart. Hey, $39 seems like a pretty good deal.
However, there is no mention of this device ANYWHERE, not on the WalMart website... apparently, not even the great Oracle Google has heard of this device. There are some obscure references to google play support. It is NOT the new RCA TV Tablet or the stereo one.
From the device:
1GHz processor
built in 4GB memory
WiFi b/g/n
Google Play Store
0.3 mp forward facing camera (woo hoo)
micro sd support up to 32G
Model number RCT6077W2
Android version 4.1.1 Jellybean
Kernel version 3.0.36+
[email protected]#129
Build number RCT6077W2-Android4.1.1-v1.0.1
I would love to figure out what else is hiding under the hood on this device.
Need help unlocking/tweaking. Not sure if I'm in the correct forum.
I AM A NOOB! First step is admission...


----------



## Trozzul (Oct 3, 2013)

juicer52 said:


> I bought an RCA 7" tablet as a manager's substitute for a Xelio which was out of stock at WalMart. Hey, $39 seems like a pretty good deal.
> However, there is no mention of this device ANYWHERE, not on the WalMart website... apparently, not even the great Oracle Google has heard of this device. There are some obscure references to google play support. It is NOT the new RCA TV Tablet or the stereo one.
> From the device:
> 1GHz processor
> ...

Click to collapse



to find out about a little more under the hood you should take a look at CF Bench it will tell ya its secerts. as for tweaking im 99% sure that nobody will develop things for it. 40 bucks for a tablet has to have terrible specs, the best you can do is try to root it. try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 good luck mate


----------



## juicer52 (Oct 3, 2013)

*OK it's not the Apple of my eye but...*



Trozzul said:


> to find out about a little more under the hood you should take a look at CF Bench it will tell ya its secerts. as for tweaking im 99% sure that nobody will develop things for it. 40 bucks for a tablet has to have terrible specs, the best you can do is try to root it. try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 good luck mate

Click to collapse



Thanks T'zul. Actually the tablet was $80 but I got it for $39 cuz the discontinued Xelio promised was out of stock when I got to Walmart.
I have not been able to locate drivers BECAUSE the tablet is only being released officially next week so I haven't been able to connect for root only to transfer music/photo files.
Yeah, I know that the specs (I listed them above in first post) are lower end but I thought it would be a good toy to learn on/destroy if I wasn't careful.


----------



## Trozzul (Oct 4, 2013)

juicer52 said:


> Thanks T'zul. Actually the tablet was $80 but I got it for $39 cuz the discontinued Xelio promised was out of stock when I got to Walmart.
> I have not been able to locate drivers BECAUSE the tablet is only being released officially next week so I haven't been able to connect for root only to transfer music/photo files.
> Yeah, I know that the specs (I listed them above in first post) are lower end but I thought it would be a good toy to learn on/destroy if I wasn't careful.

Click to collapse



im sure if you root it you can most likely overclock it and stuff, cheap android tablets like these are always good to start on before you get the big boys that only last a year and then they are outdated. as for the drivers you can try adb and install the android drivers.


----------



## kratospawn (Nov 26, 2013)

*rooting help.*



Trozzul said:


> im sure if you root it you can most likely overclock it and stuff, cheap android tablets like these are always good to start on before you get the big boys that only last a year and then they are outdated. as for the drivers you can try adb and install the android drivers.

Click to collapse



hi i also need to root my tablet RCT6077W2
l would like to know if you do root your device
sorry for my English.


----------



## Takenover83 (Nov 29, 2013)

I posted a solution here that may work for you. I used it on my RCA rct6378w2 Tablet.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518795


----------



## goofwear (Nov 30, 2013)

Takenover83 said:


> I posted a solution here that may work for you. I used it on my RCA rct6378w2 Tablet.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518795

Click to collapse



Thank you very much I followed th link above and was able to root my RCA 7'' RCA rct6378w2 Tablet.  same set up as your's 4.2.2 and on the new firmware update 10.2.zip.


----------



## ashokc (Dec 2, 2013)

*Microphone on RCA 7" rct6378w2 Issue*

Sorry to change the subject a bit but I am in the correct company, since I have the same tablet bought from Walmart last Black Friday $49. I find the microphone performance very bad. A screeching sound (like feedback) and extremetly low volume on recording using voice recorder or Skype (echo test). Has anyone come accross this issue and got a suggested fix? The tablet is not going to be very functional for video conferencing with this issue. I though i would ask the forum before returning it.

Thanks
Ashok


----------



## Pears1079 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Need some help *



Takenover83 said:


> I posted a solution here that may work for you. I used it on my RCA rct6378w2 Tablet.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518795

Click to collapse



I rooted my tablet (same tablet) as you instructed.  What are you doing/using to move apps to the SD card?  I'm using lucky patcher but it is not giving me the option to move to the SD card.  The SD card is mounted.  I'm not sure what to do and am getting very frustrated.  Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Please provide organized instructions for completely exploiting the RCA tablets*

Hi I am new here, I got this tablet for christmas and this forum has helped me so much already, because of you wonderful people I have successfully rooted. However after continuing reading I am a little confused on what exactly to do now, can someone please go over unlocking the bootloader, getting clockworkmod recovery or whatever else I need, flashing cyanogenmod for the RCA tablet and any other steps I might not know of? How can I help and where are we all in completely exploiting the RCA tablets? (RCT6077W2 in specific for me) can I get regular drivers instead of that annoying pdanet? would it be possible to flash other ROM's like AOKP and paranoid android or would those lack in support? what do I have to do w/ the android sdk? what apps, launchers,root apps and exploits do you recommend with this device? how can we overclock and make the best out of this crappy device? any tips,cracks,modifications that make this device better? etc. I know it is a lot of questions but any awnsers and help is really appreciated and It would also be really nice if someone made a nice n00b friendly guide on what to do after rooting.


----------



## satsonic3 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Moving apps to external SD card*



Pears1079 said:


> I rooted my tablet (same tablet) as you instructed.  What are you doing/using to move apps to the SD card?  I'm using lucky patcher but it is not giving me the option to move to the SD card.  The SD card is mounted.  I'm not sure what to do and am getting very frustrated.  Thank you in advance for your help

Click to collapse



This absolutely a really good questions.  As many people bought the 4 or 8GB versions with plans to expand to external SD card; I hope the moderators / seasoned android pros of this forum can provide a detailed explanation how to accomplish this task.  Thanks in advance to all that offer some suggestions / solutions towards the SD card front.


----------



## seancojr (Jan 10, 2014)

*Booting into Recovery mode*

Can anyone tell me the button key combination to boot the RCA RCT6378W2 into recovery mode?


----------



## stellurface (Jan 13, 2014)

*root*

Hey guys I have the same Rica 7 tablet is there any way that you can root this device with no computer if u could replay fast that would be nice thanks


----------



## mrcpuhead (Jan 18, 2014)

*rca 7" tablet rooted... now OS upgrade?*



goofwear said:


> Thank you very much I followed th link above and was able to root my RCA 7'' RCA rct6378w2 Tablet.  same set up as your's 4.2.2 and on the new firmware update 10.2.zip.

Click to collapse



I also thank you for the rooting steps.  How can I now upgrade the jelly bean from 4.2.2 to 4.3?  I have the same model tablet.


----------



## MadMainMala (Apr 19, 2014)

*My Only Hope.*

I thank you for your response, Jeffrie.* But unfortumately, it did not contain any new information for me.* I am beyond a factory reset. Wiping the data and dalvik cache was actually what killed the tablet after I had actually revived it by flashing the RCT6378W2 firmware to the RCT6077W2 tablet. And I only did that because after days of searching, the internet, the RCT6378W2 firmware was the only RCA tablet firmware to be found.* And at first it seemed like it might work, the only obvious issue was the tablet couldn't tell which way was down.* That was doable.* However after a reboot, the wireless functionality stopped completely.* Wireless couldn't even be switched on.* I could send you numerous links to numerous forums where there are several other consumers with the same issue. And as it stands most of those people feel ripped off and very skidish about purchasing any more RCA products.* I am confident, from the way the 8GB tablets firmware helped bring the 4GB one back from the dead,* that the actual RCT6077w2 4GB tablets original firmware ( 1.0.0) would revive several of your tablets as well as the customers satisfaction and faith in your company. And once they were up and connected to the internet, they wouldt be able to update using your OTA server. Word of your companies actually giving a damn and level of support would surely boost sales as well as bring former customers back.


----------



## JamesTehWolf (Nov 28, 2014)

*I know how*

I rooted my very own RCT6077W2 (same specs and everything) and got it from Wal-Mart. I know how. Download 4Shared from Play Store, create/login to an account, search up "master root", then click the first one and download it. Install it, then open. I know its in a diff language but click the middle button and then when the screen pops up with the buttons, press the one that is not red. Then again. Once the boxes are away, reboot your device and it is rooted. Congratz, you now have root access.


----------



## yuxuantim (Apr 24, 2015)

kratospawn said:


> hi i also need to root my tablet RCT6077W2
> l would like to know if you do root your device
> sorry for my English.

Click to collapse



I have this device. I rooted it with king root. Kingroot.net
I want a rom. I know noone will dev for it. Is there a rom I could download for another device that would work? Or how would I start making my own?


----------



## kakes462 (Dec 23, 2015)

hey do you by chance know how to hard reset this rca tablet im trying and cant find out


----------

